# WD Blue or Green, which one is better for long term data storage reliability???



## WILDLEGHORN (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello,

I wanna get a 1TB or 2TB Internal HDD for my PC. Which one is better for long term reliability?
WD Caviar Blue OR Green? I do not need speed, just long term data storage reliability.

Thanks!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

get the blue one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get the blue one.



+1 for this


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

WD Blue.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone...i'll be getting the WD Blue...hoping it'll last me a few years.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Thanks everyone...i'll be *getting* the WD Blue...hoping it'll last me a few years.



Thats the catch.
WD Blue is OOS almost everywhere


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 12, 2013)

But is WDC Blue 2TB available here? 
I hardly find Blue 1TBs here.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> But is* WDC Blue 2TB* available here?
> I hardly find Blue 1TBs here.



it is sadly not available here. 1 tb Blues are available.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2013)

my apologies for hijacking this thread..i need to buy one 2tb hdd as well..i have inquired for 2tb blue hdd and none of them seem to have it..is there any other option?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> my apologies for hijacking this thread..i need to buy one 2tb hdd as well..i have inquired for 2tb blue hdd and none of them seem to have it..is there any other option?



you may have to get this one Buy Online Western Digital Red 2TB SATA Internal Desktop NAS Hard Drive (WD20EFRX) in india .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks rijinpk1..Didn't know that WD released a red 2tb..Reasonably priced too..will check if it is available in lamington road mumbai..Btw has this product just been released?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

i dont think so. i think it is an old product mainly intended for NAS users.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2013)

is there anything different to the hard drive??Connections or so..It should be reliable if it was targeted for storage in the first place..wondering how i missed this...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> is there anything different to the hard drive??Connections or so..It should be reliable if it was targeted for storage in the first place..wondering how i missed this...



Connections would be same.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 13, 2013)

as per wd website, blue comes only in 1TB capacity
green and black in 500gb - 4tb
red in 1 TB - 4 TB


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 13, 2013)

WD Blue 500GB is available AFAIK. 1TB is relatively rare.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 13, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> WD Blue 500GB is available AFAIK. 1TB is relatively rare.



here in my locality, 1 tb is available in plenty. wd blue is also available in 250 gb. but no one prefers it as 250gb and 500 gb are priced together.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 31, 2013)

Isn't green better than blue? How does this work!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> Isn't green better than blue? How does this work!



Blue > green

*www.xbitlabs.com/images/storage/640gb-hdd-roundup/fc1.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

RED>BLACK>BLUE>GREEN

Blue & Black are good for normal desktops and Red is for NAS.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> RED>BLACK>BLUE>GREEN



NO.Black is fastest among them. Black > Red > Blue > green


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

Blue. Don't even consider buying green if you love your data.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Blue. Don't even consider buying green if you love your data.



Right.Blue is better but Black is best.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 1, 2014)

Black seems to be out of budget...i play lots of games and huge mkvs....probably blue it is?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> NO.Black is fastest among them. Black > Red > Blue > green



i would rather say  Black > Blue > Red > green



warrior047 said:


> Black seems to be out of budget...i play lots of games and huge mkvs....probably blue it is?



sure. blue is reliable. only downside is the 2 years warranty. these hdd manufacturers should re-think regarding warranty of their hdds.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

^I'd say Red lies somewhere b/w Black and Blue.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> ^I'd say Red lies somewhere b/w Black and Blue.



red is slower than blue afaik.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2014)

get blue one
no get the black one
no no get the green one

OP has already bought the HDD and people are deciding which color is better and fast


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> get blue one
> no get the black one
> no no get the green one
> 
> OP has already bought the HDD and people are deciding which color is better and fast



it was not op who asked the question in the middle.


----------

